# equals("Zahlen")?



## SlaterAB (26. Mai 2010)

Moin, ist es möglcieh eine if anweisung zu schreiben die überprüft ob es sich bei dem PArameter um eine beliebige Zahl handelt und dann die if anweisung ausführt??


----------



## maki (26. Mai 2010)

Ja, es ist möglich.


----------



## eRaaaa (26. Mai 2010)

```
if("....".matches("\\d+")){
			//...
		}
```

z.B....


----------



## SlaterAB (26. Mai 2010)

Wie müsste das genau aussehen?


----------



## Michael... (26. Mai 2010)

So z.B.:


eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> ```
> if("....".matches("\\d+")){
> //...
> }
> ```




```
String textDerEigentlichEineZahlIst = "1234";
if(textDerEigentlichEineZahlIst.matches("\\d+")) {
    System.out.println("Der String ist eine Zahl");
}
```
matches arbeitet mit regulären Ausdrücken oder kurz RegEx.
Dieser hier funktioniert nur für positive ganze Zahlen


----------



## hemeroc (26. Mai 2010)

Ich würde es wohl so machen


```
public boolean isInteger(String possibleInteger) {
	try {
		Integer.parseInt(possibleInteger);
	} catch(NumberFormatException numberFormatException) {
		return false;
	}
	return true;
}
```

geht natürlich analog mit anderen Datentypen (Double, Long, Float) soll es beliebig lang sein dürfen empfehle ich einen BigDecimal.

LG Hemeroc


----------



## SlaterAB (26. Mai 2010)

Leider handelt es sich dabei um ein String Object und da funktionieren leider eure Methoden nicht


----------



## The_S (26. Mai 2010)

SlaterAB hat gesagt.:


> Leider handelt es sich dabei um ein String Object und da funktionieren leider eure Methoden nicht



äh ... doch


----------



## maki (26. Mai 2010)

*verschoben*


----------



## Marco13 (26. Mai 2010)

[c]String fail0 = "-1";[/c]
[c]String fail1 = "1.2";[/c]
[c]String fail2 = "1e2";[/c]
[c]String fail3 = "1e-3f";[/c]


----------



## Landei (26. Mai 2010)

Die einzig "sichere" Methode, die ich kenne, ist den String tatsächlich mit Double (oder was auch immer erwartet wird) zu parsen, und natürlich die NumberFormatException abzufangen. Ist zwar nicht hypsch, aber immer noch besser, als eine nichtfunktionierende Lösung. Übrigens könnte Project Coin obige Lösungen nachträglich kaputtmachen, wenn z.B. plötzlich Unterstriche in Zahlen erlaubt sind.


----------

